# Refusing to jump into the car



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

I am hoping someone will offer a great advise - here is my problem:
I have a compact hatchback car (it seats much lower then SUV at 27"), Max _can not_ jump into the car. He LOVES going on the car rides, but I have to place him there...
There is nothing wrong with him physically, but for some reason he will not even attempt to get in. Max stands up, resting front paws on the surface and that's about as far as he will go.
A little background information - our dogs are not allowed on furniture and I have always lifted him up into the car. Max is 9 months old, 50 lb and is already taller than Skyy, at this point I want him to be able to do it on his own.
I have tried the following:
- getting inside the car and inviting Max to jump ( did not work).
- used Skyy as an example, poor girl was jumping in and out and Max was staying put.
- getting a running start, he would "hit the brakes" just before getting in the car.

Any ideas? Thanks!


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

I have just taught Boris to jump into the back of our Grand Cherokee - and that is quite a big jump. Like Max he is well over 50lbs and I just can't lift him up there anymore. I started by placing his front paws up on the ledge and then lifting the back end in, which wasn't so bad. The breaking point for me was having just taught him to retrieve I threw his favorite toy in to the back and told him to fetch and in he popped. I am sure you will have tried his favourite treats? Our dogs are not allowed on the furniture or beds ether, but once he got the idea with his front paws up - the back end followed shortly. I do allow him to jump out of the SAAb estate, but not the Jeep as that is still a big drop for his young bones, but lifting him down isn't to bad.

The other idea if all the ideas of members fail, would be to get a little ramp to load him.

Good Luck.


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

I would try using a treat to lure him in. I have to give Oquirrh a little bit of a running start, but I show him the treat, toss it in the car, tell him "load up" and tug his collar a tad. During the summer, I have to per sway him a lot more to get into the car, because he can feel the heat inside the car and will refuse to get in.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Question - are you having him jump in through the side door or jump up into the hatchback? My V has a unique situation, in that he only has three legs, so I've gotten used to lifting him in and out of the car (even though he weighs 63lbs and still growing), but on rare occasions he will jump in by himself - but that's usually when he's really excited to go somewhere and I'm apparently taking too long putting him in the car.

Anyway, my other dog will jump in the car by himself, but he prefers jumping in through the hatchback - I think because he has more room and doesn't have to deal with the car door. It's also an easier jump because he doesn't have to jump high enough to get on the seat. Just a thought - if you aren't currently jumping in from the back, maybe give that a try.


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

Thank you so much for the replies!
*Hotmischief* - we usually end up lifting Max's "behind" in the car. May be we need to try different treats to lure him in. He clearly understands the concept, just does not want to do it.

*Oquirrh the V*- It was a hot summer, you made a good point!

*CrazyCash* - we want Max to use the hatchback! He does not have a problem climbing in the car seat


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

I've had a few that won't jump up into a vehicle or elevated crate.

I'd start by teaching him an "UP" and "OUT" Command (Out is getting down from something but I don't want to confuse it with a "Down" (lie down).

I'll set up four cinder blocks and a half sheet or so of plywood. It's really just a step up. Lead him up to it, make him sit or stand, but stay - then toss a high value treat to the far side of the platform and give the new command. It's an easy step for them to make and you are building an associative response to a verbal command. The action is the same as into the vehicle, but just not as tall.
To reset for the next sequence, give him a stay command on the platform and then give the "Out" command and reward. Do this all on lead so it's a controlled training environment.
Work at this for a few sessions then withhold the treat until he gets onto the platform on the command "UP". Same for Out.

Next I would set it up at the hatchback. Give the Up command to the learned position on the platform, then another to the hatchback. Reverse for "Out". Do this for a few sessions then remove the platform and transition to the Hatchback. Dogs generally get this pretty quickly, especially when food is involved. I would then put the crate in the hatchback and feed him in his crate as a real reward for jumping "Up"

Hope that helps
Ken


----------



## AKGInspiration (Aug 23, 2012)

I have had this problem with quite a few training/client dogs.. It kills me to see active breeds being lifted into the car, more so for the owners sake lol. I know those dogs can physically do it as they do it in the kennel all the time... but they usually have their owners worked.

Some are easy fixes where a running start really helps, especially if you guide with a gentle tug on the leash at the "lift off" point. Sometimes all they need is that little bit of help. But a few have been quite challenging. i would say a golden retriever was the hardest, for whatever reason. This is what I did

I climbed in the car first while holding the leash, and encouraged and guided her in. It was a little tight but seeing me go in helped her. I did this several times, kinda in rapid succession, then got tired of cramming into the car. As much as possible you want the dog to do the actual motion of it. If that means you gotta compromise at first with a couple steps so be it.

Next I had my lab Wyatt help (She liked to play with him so I knew he would motivate her), I had him jump in, then guided her in to follow with lots of encouragement and party throwing... and good treats when she climbed in. They got to hang out a bit in the car then out she came. Then I sent him back in, and had the golden follow.. again i threw a party then asked them both to get out. 

Then I went to her getting in on her own and getting treats. she eventually got the hang of it.
Sometimes doing this kinda in rapid succession will jump start the muscle memory and get them in a groove. And it will show the dog they actually can do it. 

I think the leash guiding is key too. By this I mean you are gently pulling them into the car with the leash(from the inside) while encouraging every step of progress. Everything from walking to the car, get a treat... step one paw up, get a treat. step two paw up, get a treat and praise. make an advance further, another treat and praise. They need that specific communication to target what you are wanting. Kinda like how clicker training works. 

Keep sessions short and frequent if you need to. And pull out the big gun treats like hot dog, cheese, liver. Starting with a lower door can sometimes help too. Also adding a box or block to help break the height might help. I like Willow's idea too. Hopefully you have some new ideas to try. Find a motivator for him, and then use it to your advantage.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

I like what ken suggested. I probably didn't approach this one the right way, but a few days ago, my dear old dad bought a new car and handed down his two year old SUV to me. My dogs have always been used to a normal sedan or estate (station wagon). So the additional height of the SUV threw them at first and they also baulked at it. I just gave them a firm command and in they hopped and haven't had an issue since. Matter of fact, I kinda think they like the additional height the SUV gives them in terms of vision over traffic


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

Ken - thank you so much!!! It sounds like a plan and a very easy transition from a short platform to a car!!! I can't wait to try this one out!

AKGInspiration - riding in the car is a treat for Max, he get very exited when the hatchback is open and runs towards the car. I think he views the surface as a taboo, since he is not allowed on the furniture, may be in his mind lifting is OK, jumping is not.


----------



## KAsDad (Aug 4, 2011)

If you have a long enough driveway, try pretending to leave without the dog. Get in the car, call the dog, shut the door, and drive a few yards.


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

An update: Yesterday I started teaching Max the "Up" command, he is a smart boy and in just a few minutes (with the help of tasty treats ) he was jumping on top of a platform.

Next step - I positioned a platform next to the car, Max was fine and jumped inside without hesitation.

The training was broken into several short sessions and by the end of the day the platform was removed, I give the "Up" command... Max starts "climbing", kind of like a little old lady who is trying to get over a tall fence - he does not make it.

He _can_ jump - this morning he went on top of a much taller brick ledge (on command) several times!

Not sure what could be the problem, at least Max learned the "Up" command


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I would put a shorter platform at the back of the car and rework with him. It sounds like he just needs a little more confidence.


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

If you have more blocks, increase the height of the first jump. 

A cinder block is typically 8" tall - if you double them up it's 16". If you turn them on end 12". 

I agree with Tex - it's likely a confidence issue. Jumping into the hatchback is a little different as it's got an overhead and into a box. Once he becomes accustomed to it he'll do fine.

I forgot earlier to mention that the "Up" command will translate to other areas - onto a grooming or training table for example. Good Job!

Pretty darn good progress for only a day! Be patient - it'll work out.


----------



## AKGInspiration (Aug 23, 2012)

How much room does he have in the back? Jumping into a tight spot can be hard at first. maybe put the seat down so he has plenty of clearance when he jumps in. Eventually that should not be needed, but it will help him gain confidence in the beginning. Sounds like he is well on the way though.


----------



## reneevanm (Feb 4, 2012)

Does he refuse to jump on other things or only the car.? 

I can't keep my dogs from jumping on anything., couch, bed, car even at the vet, they voluntarily jump up on the high vet examination table. The vet has said he has never seen this before but all 3 of my vizslas do it.

Have you scolded him for jumping on things?


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

Reneevanm - it seems to be limited only to the car, Max does not have problems jumping.
We never scold the dogs, it is always a firm "NO" and we only use positive reinforcement.


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

UPDATE: Today Max jumped inside the car - I am so happy!!!!

Needless to say, we worked the "Up" command on every elevated surface we could find outside  

I decided not to practice with a platform next to the car, instead we worked on building up his confidence (thanks TexasRed and Ken!) by being able to jump on other things - park bench, big tree stomp, brick ledge, etc.

This morning we walk to my car, I give the command and.... Ta-da! Max is inside!!!!!!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I actually prefer to lift Ruby into the back of my pick up, until I can engineer a contraption that will stop her getting her paws stuck in the jaw of the tailgate.


----------

